# Pontoon inspection



## dumbchemist

Hola, tengo algunos terminos que no se como traducir. Quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar:

Pontoon inspection.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Esneider113

Hi, dumbchemist

first your attempts and then our help
Look them up in your dictionary

Regards
Esneider


----------



## dumbchemist

I did look them up and I haven't been able to place them on the context. It's for an engineering project. I looked up "pontoon" which says "pontón" and it's like not translating anything at all. I looked up synon. and it all says something related to a bridge. I think man ways may be a walkable place like a catwalk inside the tanks or something, but I can't get any specific technical term in *S*panish. 

*T*hank you very much in advance for any asistance anyone may be able to provide.


----------



## Black Horse

Hola, dumbchemist.
Para ayudar a traducir un tema tan específico ayuda mucho contar con un contexto más claro. Por ejemplo, no sé si hablas de tanques, embarcaciones, si todos los términos que estás necesitando son partes de una misma máquina... es muy difícil darte términos técnicos sin conocer esto. Te sugiero: Pon un post por cada término, dando un poco más de contexto para cada uno. Así podré darte términos que se usan en áreas técnicas.

Y por cierto, pontón no sólo significa puente, sino que también puede ser una pequeña embarcación que puede tener diversos usos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Specifically, "pontoon" is a (usually tubular) hollow, rigid float for supporting something on the surface of the water. Pontoon boats, seaplanes and floating bridges all have them. A large floating dam, like for containing oil spills, might have them too, although it might just have floats (which would be made of a solid lightweight material like foam). A dock could have either.


----------



## dumbchemist

k-in-sc said:


> Specifically, "pontoon" is a (usually tubular) hollow, rigid float for supporting something on the surface of the water. Pontoon boats, seaplanes and floating bridges all have them. A large floating dam, like for containing oil spills, might have them too, although it might just have floats (which would be made of a solid lightweight material like foam). A dock could have either.
> 
> Thank you again.


----------



## dumbchemist

Black Horse said:


> Hola, dumbchemist.
> Para ayudar a traducir un tema tan específico ayuda mucho contar con un contexto más claro. Por ejemplo, no sé si hablas de tanques, embarcaciones, si todos los términos que estás necesitando son partes de una misma máquina... es muy difícil darte términos técnicos sin conocer esto. Te sugiero: Pon un post por cada término, dando un poco más de contexto para cada uno. Así podré darte términos que se usan en áreas técnicas.
> 
> Y por cierto, pontón no sólo significa puente, sino que también puede ser una pequeña embarcación que puede tener diversos usos.


 
Todo esto es referente a un tanque de almacenamiento de producto de na planta petroquímica. EL tanque es con techo flotante. Por ejemplo:


"Remove all debris, fallen mill scale, located on top of the deck and *pontoon* area between the foam dam and the exterior surface of the rim seals."

Esos son únicamente algunos fragmentos.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Black Horse

Ya veo... menudo lío esto de traducir temas tan complejos. Bueno ahí te van algunas ayudas en tu traducción:

Pontoon = pontón [sí, así es como se le llama]


----------



## alberto magnani

Ver:
*Pontoon-type roof has the following characteristics:
- Increased buoyancy and stability
- Pontoons occupy about 20 – 40% of roof area

The double-deck roof comprises upper and lower decks separated by bulkheads and trusses.
These roofs have the following characteristics:
- The space between the decks is separated into liquid-tight compartments
- Superior loading capacity
- Recommended for tank diameters below 12 m and above 60 m*"


----------



## dumbchemist

alberto magnani said:


> Ver:
> *Pontoon-type roof has the following characteristics:*
> *- Increased buoyancy and stability*
> *- Pontoons occupy about 20 – 40% of roof area*
> 
> *The double-deck roof comprises upper and lower decks separated by bulkheads and trusses.*
> *These roofs have the following characteristics:*
> *- The space between the decks is separated into liquid-tight compartments*
> *- Superior loading capacity*
> *- Recommended for tank diameters below 12 m and above 60 m*"


 
Gracias por contestar. Había información que no sabía. Pero aún no tengo el témino en español.  Creo que voy a dejarlo en inglés y al final colocaré un pequeño glosario con las definiciones y o explicaciones de cada cosa.


----------

